# Puppy photos and new clothes :ribbon:



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Came downstairs this morning to realise my parcel from elaina has arrived!
Thankyou so much I love the LD smiley hoodie it's adorable the sparkly ears look so cute. Also the fit on Millie is perfect! So me and Millie got some photos...





Here are a couple of coats I ordered recently, 







I went to a fayre last weekend, there was a cute stall called doggie delights.
Selling Christmas themed treats, bandanas and bow ties so thought I would get into the festive spirit with some bandanas for the gang.


Since I had Christmas on my mind I got some cute little Christmas dog toys too for their stockings. It's my first Christmas with the chis this year so I want to make it really special


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Also my long coat duchess is turning 18 weeks this week and so she has began to blow her coat thought I would post some photos for your opinions on how much more she will lose etc and when it will start to come back...


Here is what she looked like about a month ago to compare-

Duchess in the bath-


Since Millie and duchess had photos I decided to take some of the other puppies.
Gucci-




Darcy- me and Curtis now call her 'the Darc one'




Pixie-


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Millie photo bombing!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I read the thread on Duchess's addition, wow!!! I am so very envious of you both. Keep the pics coming, there is nothing better than puppies.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> I read the thread on Duchess's addition, wow!!! I am so very envious of you both. Keep the pics coming, there is nothing better than puppies.


What do you think of her? Isn't she a beauty  she's got a crazy personality she will happily just get on with her business and doesn't care about getting attention whereas the rest of them are always wanting hugs etc. It is very fun having the puppies, it's also made me realise how grown up Millie is!

I bet you are looking forward to spending Christmas in NY?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> What do you think of her? Isn't she a beauty  she's got a crazy personality she will happily just get on with her business and doesn't care about getting attention whereas the rest of them are always wanting hugs etc. It is very fun having the puppies, it's also made me realise how grown up Millie is!
> 
> I bet you are looking forward to spending Christmas in NY?


You know how much I like the blues and you have such an outstanding group! Duchess is gorgeous, I can see the coat blowing some in the new pictures and can't wait to see her over the next year. It also looks like the tan is becoming more defined around her face. As fluffy as she is now, I bet her coat will be beautiful. 
Yes, I love the holidays anyway, that was the one drawback in Florida....it did not have the same feel at all.
I don't think there is a better place than NY city for that...we are about two hours north and will make at least a couple of trips down for Christmas!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of her? Isn't she a beauty
> ...


I do have a weakness for blues, your lily is beaut! Do you think she will lose a lot more of her coat? 
I'm so jealous I would absolutely love to spend Christmas in New York. When I think of it all I see is ice skating at Central Park, it's a dream for me to do that.
Me and Curtis did plan on a trip at Christmas but now with having the chis it's not as easy. Maybe when they grow up we could take a trip and Curtis' mam could just live at mine for a couple of weeks with the fur kids. 
Also how's Mia, raisin and lily settling in?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I do have a weakness for blues, your lily is beaut! Do you think she will lose a lot more of her coat?
> I'm so jealous I would absolutely love to spend Christmas in New York. When I think of it all I see is ice skating at Central Park, it's a dream for me to do that.
> Me and Curtis did plan on a trip at Christmas but now with having the chis it's not as easy. Maybe when they grow up we could take a trip and Curtis' mam could just live at mine for a couple of weeks with the fur kids.
> Also how's Mia, raisin and lily settling in?


Lily was a surprise for us, we just happened upon her right place, right time...we had no intention of getting another. My husband was the one who said we needed to go back and get her. We were on vacation and actually extended our time 5 more days so we could bring her home. Best decisision ever, she had such an amazing, quirky, fearless and fun personality at 10 weeks..she totally caught our hearts. 
She was almost a silver with a dark line down her back, that totally blue at about 6 months. She ended up the blue color of the dark line with the cream/white markings.
I think Duchess will loose it all but you won't notice because the new coat is coming in at the same time, she looks like she she has a dense furry coat as a pup, I'm sure it will be beautiful! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay !!! glad you got the smiley bunny hoodie . it looks so cute on Millie, i'm so glad its a perfect fit on her ! 
the other coats look nice too , I especially love the Aqua lacey one. and the Christmas toys are so cute. Love seeing all the pics of the puppies too. I love them all but I think Pixie is still my favorite


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a weakness for blues, your lily is beaut! Do you think she will lose a lot more of her coat?
> ...


I'm glad your husband said yous had to go back for her  it's great when you just stumble across the one and you just know. That's what happened for me with pixie and duchess.
I didn't know Lily's coat changed so much it's really interesting watching them change. Millie's coat changed a lot to she was a bluey lilac and now more bronzed lilac of that makes sense. 
I'm excited to see what duchess' coat turns out like her mam and dads coats were beautiful so it's exciting.
Also what size step in SL harness does lily wear? As I got one for Millie and it came in size S by accident when I ordered XS and just waiting on the XS to arrive hoping it's going to be a good fit!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> yay !!! glad you got the smiley bunny hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so excited when I realised it had came, Thankyou so much! Curtis says Thankyou too  it is a perfect fit, which one of your guys used to wear it? 
Is it a size S? The other LD stuff I have for mills is an S. 
I'm glad you like the other coats, since it's coming up to winter I'm getting some warmer things. 
You would love pixie her personality is adorable, she is a little wary of Millie so she hides under the sofa and puffy when Millie is hyper and she will peep out at you its so cute!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a darling group of little babies!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

The bunny smiley that you got from Elaine is adorable..I just picked quite a few warm hoodies from her also to have up here in the cold. We really just had light weight T's from Wooflink and Louisdog that we could use in Florida. The SL harnesses were about the most we dressed up in the heat, I have so many different ones. I will post most of them so you can see styles and colors. 
Lily also wears an xs in the step in, I love the quality and softness...they also wash beautifully. I bet Millie swam in the S, Raisin Mia wear a S/M and they are plenty roomy. They are much bigger in the chest because of the 1/2 French Bulldog. Loved your other two coats also, they are so feminine.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I was so excited when I realised it had came, Thankyou so much! Curtis says Thankyou too  it is a perfect fit, which one of your guys used to wear it?
> Is it a size S? The other LD stuff I have for mills is an S.
> I'm glad you like the other coats, since it's coming up to winter I'm getting some warmer things.
> You would love pixie her personality is adorable, she is a little wary of Millie so she hides under the sofa and puffy when Millie is hyper and she will peep out at you its so cute!


your very welcome !!! does Curtis like the smile bunny hoodie too ? it really is one of my favorites. originally, I had bought a bunch of size S LD for Latte but , then , I found that the XS was a better fit for her in a lot of styles. she didn't wear it much. maybe just a couple times at the most and then I got her the xs wich fits Ellie perfect. Have you seen the bunny dress. it is gorgeous. I have that one here for Ellie in XS and it is my favorite. 
yes, the smile bunny hoodie I sent you is a size S .

awww, that sounds so cute how Pixie peeps out from the sofa :love2:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> What a darling group of little babies!


Aww Thankyou sweetie! Which ones your favourite?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Loving all of these pics Jessica! Each and every pup is so beautiful, they are all my faves but Gucci and Darcy melt my heart. 
Love the bunny hoodie on Millie. The fit is adorable and so is the aqua hoodie. 
Duchess is soooo beautiful eveN if she's blown her coat. It'll start coming back in a few months. You have a long way to go to see her coat reach its full potential. Up to 2 yrs. but it'll def start growing back soon. I can't wait!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> The bunny smiley that you got from Elaine is adorable..I just picked quite a few warm hoodies from her also to have up here in the cold. We really just had light weight T's from Wooflink and Louisdog that we could use in Florida. The SL harnesses were about the most we dressed up in the heat, I have so many different ones. I will post most of them so you can see styles and colors.
> Lily also wears an xs in the step in, I love the quality and softness...they also wash beautifully. I bet Millie swam in the S, Raisin Mia wear a S/M and they are plenty roomy. They are much bigger in the chest because of the 1/2 French Bulldog. Loved your other two coats also, they are so feminine.


I love buying things off people of this forum as you get great deals, I got some lovely things from meoshia too that I was really happy with 
I would love to see your SL collection!
They are beautiful I was impressed with the harness and collar I ordered so I've ordered some more, the only down fall is the time it takes for me to recieve them but I suppose that's what I get for ordering custom made from us. 
Millie likes the purple fluffy coat best it's so comfy just like a blanket with sleeves!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I was so excited when I realised it had came, Thankyou so much! Curtis says Thankyou too
> ...


Curtis loves the bunny hoodie too, at the beginning when i first got Millie and bought her clothes he wasn't really keen on the idea but he thinks it's great now haha! After he saw all the quality things you can get them, he prefers SL out of everything. If you ever decide to sell anymore LD S let me know  
I haven't saw the bunny dress but I would love to, can you post a photo?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Loving all of these pics Jessica! Each and every pup is so beautiful, they are all my faves but Gucci and Darcy melt my heart.
> Love the bunny hoodie on Millie. The fit is adorable and so is the aqua hoodie.
> Duchess is soooo beautiful eveN if she's blown her coat. It'll start coming back in a few months. You have a long way to go to see her coat reach its full potential. Up to 2 yrs. but it'll def start growing back soon. I can't wait!


Thanks babe  they are all little cuties you would love them. I'm glad I managed to get a photo thread up it was long overdue. 
I love how each of there personalities are so different! 
Little Gucci and Darcy are both mammys girls, will do anything to have a cuddle! 
I'm glad the bunny hoodie is such a good fit, I can see that she's comfortable in it. She's wearing it now whilst running around the garden chasing duchess haha! 
I'm just making sure to brush duchess every day, it's crazy how small she actually is I have a false perception of her because her coat makes her look bigger but when she's in the bath she looks titch!
I'm feeling much better today by the way, eating that soup must of paid off haha, looks like I will be up to my hair appointment after all


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Curtis loves the bunny hoodie too, at the beginning when i first got Millie and bought her clothes he wasn't really keen on the idea but he thinks it's great now haha! After he saw all the quality things you can get them, he prefers SL out of everything. If you ever decide to sell anymore LD S let me know
> I haven't saw the bunny dress but I would love to, can you post a photo?


this is the bunny dress . I have it for Ellie in XS in pink. I think the pink is sold out now in most sizes but the grey is gorgeous too. I may even want to order it in the grey for Ellie even though I already have the pink cause I love it so much Doggie Couture Shop


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable! Love the new goodies!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Curtis loves the bunny hoodie too, at the beginning when i first got Millie and bought her clothes he wasn't really keen on the idea but he thinks it's great now haha! After he saw all the quality things you can get them, he prefers SL out of everything. If you ever decide to sell anymore LD S let me know
> ...


Aw wow! That is beautiful I love it 
also it's not badly priced either if you bought it on a 35% off sale from dc, so I may just have to do that.
Do you think Millie would suit the grey If the pink is sold out?
I love the little crystal on the hood! Really glams it up!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Adorable! Love the new goodies!


Thankyou sweetie! I love it all too, really happy with it. Which pup do you prefer?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw wow! That is beautiful I love it
> also it's not badly priced either if you bought it on a 35% off sale from dc, so I may just have to do that.
> Do you think Millie would suit the grey If the pink is sold out?
> I love the little crystal on the hood! Really glams it up!


ya, true. maybe there'll be a Halloween sale at DC . i'm going to try to wait to order until the black Friday sale . ( I hope there'll be a black Friday sale and i'm hoping it will be 40% off ) . 

yes, Millie would look gorgeous in either color bunny dress !! and I also think that eventually at least a couple of the puppies will fit in it too and it will also look gorgeous on them


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw wow! That is beautiful I love it
> ...


I will wait for the 40% too as I've got loads of my wishlist so I want a few things. It's so hard to decide what to get when I was the majority of the site haha.
Are you wanting much?
I will go for the grey in S, I think it's gorgeous thanks for showing me it I've never came across it before


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

All your puppy photos are gorgeous. I'm afraid little Dutchess has a way to go before she has fully blown her coat. It stinks, sorry!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> All your puppy photos are gorgeous. I'm afraid little Dutchess has a way to go before she has fully blown her coat. It stinks, sorry!


Thankyou sweetheart!  have you got any photos of when your gang blown their coats?


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Aww so cute! I don't generally like black dogs that much, but pixie has the sweetest head/ face - is that weird?? Lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> Aww so cute! I don't generally like black dogs that much, but pixie has the sweetest head/ face - is that weird?? Lol


Yeah I agree I couldn't believe how beautiful she was when I found her.
I've heard from a lot of people that they aren't keen on all black dogs I'm the same about black cats


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Patch (who is a parson x patterdale) is white but his brother, who belongs to a friend, is black and they just turned nine. His brother has grey round his eyes now and it's so cute!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pinkprincess said:


> Patch (who is a parson x patterdale) is white but his brother, who belongs to a friend, is black and they just turned nine. His brother has grey round his eyes now and it's so cute!


Aw wow Lush  duchess has big eyes, they really stand out!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Too much cuteness!!! All your chis are stunning.  And I love the bunny hoodie on Millie, it looks so warm and comfy.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Too much cuteness!!! All your chis are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw Thankyou! She really likes the bunny hoodie, which chi is your fave?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Aww Thankyou sweetie! Which ones your favourite?


Well if I had to choose, I'd say Duchess, just because I'm partial to long coats and she's that beautiful lilac colour. But they're all so precious!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aww Thankyou sweetie! Which ones your favourite?
> ...


Long coats are stunning, I love the way they are always changing


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh Jessica, they're all so sweet! The babies look like they're growing, I love how each of their personalities show in their photos!  I love our little Harleigh so much, I'd love another, but since I'm 2 dogs over our city bylaw now, that can't happen, so I live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

sheljor said:


> Oh Jessica, they're all so sweet! The babies look like they're growing, I love how each of their personalities show in their photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Thankyou! They are all growing, I love it how they are all growing up together and learning from each other. 
Ah where do you live? I didn't know places had laws on how many dogs you could have. I haven't really got a clue when it comes to stuff like that haha. 
If your two dogs over I bet your could squeeze in another little chi baby  

Harleigh is adorable I hope you post some more photos of her soon, how old is she now?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Awwwwww beautiful gang!!! I love puppy photos.

Duchess is beautiful she really reminds me of Neevas dad exact same colours and markings. Coat wise I did notice it with Neeva but to be honest by the time I did notice it her adult coat was already coming in so she's looking a bit odd right now ha. I think Duchesses coat will come in beautifully so no need to worry!! I love Darcy can I please have her shipped to be I love the black and tans!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love Millie's and the pups new things. I have the bunny hoodie for Carolina too and love it. I love when you posted some new pics of the chi family. The are all so adorable that I want to come right over and hide them in my purse to take home. Every time I see them I want a new puppy, which I'm still working on. I finally found Carolina's breeder on FB since she moved again this year and she responded back to me. She only has one boy right now, but plans on some litters in the future, so I think I might wait and see what she has. I've been so please with Carolina's temperament and personality and her breeder still actively shows and her lines have so many champions and a few grand champions and she has a few that seem to always throw a couple tiny ones so I'm going to try to wait it out.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Awwwwww beautiful gang!!! I love puppy photos.
> 
> Duchess is beautiful she really reminds me of Neevas dad exact same colours and markings. Coat wise I did notice it with Neeva but to be honest by the time I did notice it her adult coat was already coming in so she's looking a bit odd right now ha. I think Duchesses coat will come in beautifully so no need to worry!! I love Darcy can I please have her shipped to be I love the black and tans!!


Ah yeah she does look like neevas daddy! I'm so excited to see how she matures, she is so different to my other chis. People are shocked when I say there all the same breed. Honestly me and Darcy have a really special bond, she is the most shy out of the group she is so scared of little things it's adorable. All she wants is a cuddle of her mama


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Love Millie's and the pups new things. I have the bunny hoodie for Carolina too and love it. I love when you posted some new pics of the chi family. The are all so adorable that I want to come right over and hide them in my purse to take home. Every time I see them I want a new puppy, which I'm still working on. I finally found Carolina's breeder on FB since she moved again this year and she responded back to me. She only has one boy right now, but plans on some litters in the future, so I think I might wait and see what she has. I've been so please with Carolina's temperament and personality and her breeder still actively shows and her lines have so many champions and a few grand champions and she has a few that seem to always throw a couple tiny ones so I'm going to try to wait it out.


Aw Thankyou I'm happy you like everything. Aw I would love to see Carolina in her bunny hoodie to be mills twin! I'd love you to come over to see them however not so keen on the hiding them in your purse idea haha 
It's great you have found Carolinas breeder, I think it's defo a good idea to hold out until she has her next litter since you know she's an experienced breeder.
Is there a specific puppy your looking for?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness, what beautiful babies!! I absolutely adore them all!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Oh my goodness, what beautiful babies!! I absolutely adore them all!!


Thankyou!  they're my pride and joy I love them to bits!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw Thankyou I'm happy you like everything. Aw I would love to see Carolina in her bunny hoodie to be mills twin! I'd love you to come over to see them however not so keen on the hiding them in your purse idea haha
> It's great you have found Carolinas breeder, I think it's defo a good idea to hold out until she has her next litter since you know she's an experienced breeder.
> Is there a specific puppy your looking for?


I put my name on the breeders list and told her of course I want a female, long coat and prefer another tiny one, that being anywhere between 2 to 4lbs as an adult. She did tell me if she has any charting really tiny like Carolina she would give me 1st option because of our history and she knows I can take care of/handle a real tiny. She's very cautious on placing her real tinies when she has them and prefers they don't go in a home with children and she won't let her tinies go to their new home until their 3-4 months old. Told her I would love a blue and white, but color is open. She does have a male that throws blue, but she's also planning on breeding Carolina's Mom and Dad again soon and they usually throw red and white or fawn sable, so we'll see. I just told her to text me pictures of all the females she has in the future. I just hope I can wait, because it could be a year or so. I'm trying to approach it as if I'm meant to have another one, I'll know when the right one comes along.

Here's a picture of Carolina's Dad


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw Thankyou I'm happy you like everything. Aw I would love to see Carolina in her bunny hoodie to be mills twin! I'd love you to come over to see them however not so keen on the hiding them in your purse idea haha
> ...


It would be great if you could find exactly what your looking for but I agree about waiting, I found it very hard as you can see haha! If you wait but keep your eyes peeled on chihuahua websites for upcoming litters in the mean time you might get lucky!
It will be lush of you get a third it's just so exciting  imagine if she's grows to the same size as Carolina and they can share clothes and you can match them!
Carolinas dad is a beauty!


----------

